# No More Immigrants! EVER!!



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I can hear it now, "Slippy, you Cain't do that? 'Merica was built on immigration!

Well, let me explain. 

If you close/secure the borders then you solve the illegal alien problem right? 

If you stop ALL Visa' s you eliminate the possibility of a bad guy coming over here to do harm. Physical harm as well as economic harm.

IF, after 10 years or so, we determine that we need people from other countries, we vet them prior to allowing them to take the US Citizen exam, and if they pass, they enter as a citizen, not an immigrant. And the number of people allowed should be less than 10 per year...only the best of the best.

Unemployment goes down, abuse of the welfare system goes down, student visas are eliminated, crimes go down and the American Dream continues. 

This, I shit you not.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

The United States has had quotas for immigrants as long as the country has been around.

Only recently do some think that we have always let anyone in anytime they wanted to come in...it just ain't so.

Yes, we need immigrants, but we need immigrants who are thankful they are here and want to contribute to the greatness of America.

Right now, we are letting people in who complain about the country they just left and then do everything they can to reproduce the conditions of the country....they just left.

That has to stop.

The saying....we were once a melting pot and are now a tossed salad rings true.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

I agree Slippy.

Just because we were founded as a "nation of immigrants" doesn't mean we are REQUIRED to stay that way. When we were founded, we had massive amounts of space where we could absorb massive numbers of immigrants.; This is no longer the case, and almost all immigrants are now supported by the public. IE, those that work LEGALLY, and have to be taxed to support both legal and illegal immigrants.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Robie said:


> The United States has had quotas for immigrants as long as the country has been around.
> 
> Only recently do some think that we have always let anyone in anytime they wanted to come in...it just ain't so.
> 
> ...


Eliminate the Quotas.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm in favor of an Australian style point system for immigration. It works EXCEEDINGLY well for them, and would work as well for us!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SittingElf said:


> I'm in favor of an Australian style point system for immigration. It works EXCEEDINGLY well for them, and would work as well for us!


Do tell. What do the Aussies do?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> Yes, we need immigrants, but we need immigrants who are thankful they are here and want to contribute to the greatness of America.
> 
> Right now, we are letting people in who complain about the country they just left and then do everything they can to reproduce the conditions of the country....they just left.


This! Close the borders till we can have the conversation on how we get to point of letting people in that want to be here and will contribute. It's not a right to come to America! IT's A PRIVLAGE!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Then....you better get "born and bred productive" Americans to start reproducing and having families again.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Slippy said:


> I can hear it now, "Slippy, you Cain't do that? 'Merica was built on immigration!
> 
> Well, let me explain.
> 
> ...


This is the type of thinking that will stop the crumbling of America. All the "fixes" gubermint offers are basically turd polish.

Preach on Brother Slippy!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Additionally, The Vetting Process will include the State that the new Citizen plans to reside. 

If (after the 10 year hiatus,) a person from Australia wants to become a US citizen, there is a Federal vetting process AND a State process. If the State does not find the candidate acceptable, then No Go.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

At this point in time we do not need any immigrants coming in.

A hundred years ago there was room for expansion into the western parts of the country away from the littoral boundries.

Today the cities are overrun with ghetto rats and other low life.

They are produced by an uncontrolled population explosion of low life who breed like the ghetto rats that they are.

We need no more coming here until the unemployment drops to 1-2%, it is insane to bring in others when there are no jobs for those here.

The hemorrhage of industrial jobs that were the foundation of the making of this a great country have to be brought back.

The BS of making this a service oriented economy has failed and I knew it would 30 years ago when they started it.

Deals like TPP are nothing but a screw job for the American workers.

Transfers of industrial manufacturing to places like the shit hole mexico is further ruining the economy and the security of this nation.

Today we have less that 20% of the industrial capacity we did prior to WW2, that ability to produce won us the war.

That loss of production shows in the unemployment numbers directly.

What should be done in my opinion is, 

Any US based company that moved production outside the country, has to bring back 70% of their base or loose the ability to sell their products here.

Further, any company intending to move out production would be require to move the whole operation out with their products banned permanently from being imported.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I agree slippy .close the borders hang a sign on there side " no vacancy" I could be done.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Problem is, Americans have forgotten how to procreate. Like all Western, socialist countries, we've become to selfish to be bothered with rearing offspring.

Immigration is not a bad thing if it is controlled. What we have is uncontrolled immigration and it is this way for a purpose. It is an agenda. Those behind the agenda should be used as ornaments with which to decorate the cherry tree limbs and lamp posts throughout D.C.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

It's predictable that the politically correct bleeding hearts, will only eventually create this kind of backlash! 


People can't even vent out vocally without being slapped with labels of bigotry, or getting charged with anti-hate crimes! 

The steam of frustration has to come out at some point. It becomes rage.
The pendulum swings to both ends - from one extreme to the other. From open borders, to borders being permanently shut! I think that time has come. You see it even in Europe - people are fed up!


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Denton said:


> Problem is, Americans have forgotten how to procreate. Like all Western, socialist countries, we've become to selfish to be bothered with rearing offspring.
> 
> Immigration is not a bad thing if it is controlled. What we have is uncontrolled immigration and it is this way for a purpose. It is an agenda. Those behind the agenda should be used as ornaments with which to decorate the cherry tree limbs and lamp posts throughout D.C.


The ageing population - how can we address that? Pension, medical etc., 
Who'll provide for support if not the younger generation?
Do we have enough of them?

Standards have been lowered to accomodate the in-flux of immigrants! 
Instead of taking in immigrants who'll assimilate and be productive, we're taking in more who'll be a drain
on our resources, if not being threats to our own security. That's how bad the situation is. 
Corruption has to be involved too.....


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Do tell. What do the Aussies do?


The following is a VERY short outline of the Australian Point System for migration. You can google more info and the actual questionnaire that determines eligibility. You have to have 60 points or more to be considered.

*Skilled Migration Criteria*

Applicants for skilled migration need to meet strict threshold criteria. Note that these must be met at *time of invitation* - hence it is important to only lodge an Expression of Interest once all criteria have been met. These criteria include: 
*
Age*

You must be aged between 18 and 49 at the time of invitation. *

English Language Ability*

Most applicants will need to undertake an English language test. Native English speakers have the option of not taking the test, but must do so to obtain points for English. *

Skills Assessment*

All applicants need to undergo skills assessment in a skilled occupation. Criteria for skills assessment vary by occupation and there are a large number of skills assessing authorities. In most cases, the skills assessment will be based on the applicant's qualifications and work experience, though in some cases English language ability and registration in Australia is required.

*Points Test*

Applicants must meet the pass mark in the general skilled migration points test to be eligible.

*SkillSelect*

All applicants need to go through the SkillSelect system prior to lodging their visa application - this involves first making an Expression of Interest (EOI) and receiving an invitation from the Department of Immigration to apply.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

charito said:


> The ageing population - how can we address that? Pension, medical etc.,
> Who'll provide for support if not the younger generation?
> Do we have enough of them?
> 
> ...


You've summed up part if the problem, too many have come in to the USA that are draining the system. Stop them first, then fix the system.

This GREAT REPUBLIC did fine with 275 million people. I believe less is better than more in this case. We do not need 320 million people which may be up to an additional 20- 50 million illegal or non citizen mootchers.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SittingElf said:


> The following is a VERY short outline of the Australian Point System for migration. You can google more info and the actual questionnaire that determines eligibility. You have to have 60 points or more to be considered.
> 
> *Skilled Migration Criteria*
> 
> ...


Thanks elf, that's a good start. Again I reiterate that after the Feds have done their vetting, the State has the veto.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

charito said:


> The ageing population - how can we address that? Pension, medical etc.,
> Who'll provide for support if not the younger generation?
> Do we have enough of them?


America has killed off much of its future tax payer base 1.06 Million per year - thank you PLANNED PARENTHOOD.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I was going to move downunder 40 years ago. I took the test and everything was going smoothly. At that time I was in the irrigation industry specifically drip irrigation. We were going to buy several hundred hectors. But they informed me that I would work where they wanted me to work. That I could have the property but I would not be able to farm it. So I stopped the process. Even though it did not work for me I believe strongly in the Australian system.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> America has killed off much of its future tax payer base 1.06 Million per year - thank you PLANNED PARENTHOOD.


Thanks also goes to congress for funding these child killers and the tyrannical Supreme Court who ruled on Roe v Wade


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

SittingElf said:


> The following is a VERY short outline of the Australian Point System for migration. You can google more info and the actual questionnaire that determines eligibility. You have to have 60 points or more to be considered.
> 
> *Skilled Migration Criteria*
> 
> ...


Kinda like a test huh? Now your talking.

If you cannot be a productive citizen you should not stand in the way of those that are. Stay out and do not benefit from the toils of others.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

There was a time when Immigration was about giving us your "tired, poor, huddled masses". But like everything good intent turns to greed. Immigration is about money, whether it be legal or illegal. Somebody/group is making money off of it so it won't end anytime soon. The University systems make money from giving spots to kids with Visas whose parents will pay big money. Businesses make money off the cheap labor, Politicians make money and gain votes by handing out the freebies. Both legal and illegal immigration has become a business and LOTS of people are making money from it. That is the ONLY reason it will never change.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

T-Man 1066 said:


> Preach on Brother Slippy!!!


Brother Slippy? ........ Oh Lord, I'm a gonna have to pray about this one for a while.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Brother Slippy? ........ Oh Lord, I'm a gonna have to pray about this one for a while.


While me and the Lord have it worked out for my eternal salvation, Mrs Slippy would never allow me any "pulpit time"...she fears that in my passion, a "sumbitch" or "mutha-wanker" might just sneak out my big mouth during my "preaching"...if you know what I mean.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> America has killed off much of its future tax payer base 1.06 Million per year - thank you PLANNED PARENTHOOD.


Planned Parenthood has to be scrapped! 
There's nothing "parenthood" about it......it's all about Planned Murder, as far as I'm concerned.
The name is misleading!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

charito said:


> Planned Parenthood has to be scrapped!
> There's nothing "parenthood" about it......it's all about Planned Murder, as far as I'm concerned.
> The name is misleading!


Yes ma'am,

And year after year most in congress vote for bills that fund these planned CHILD Killers....But as long as they get their pork, it's ok. FUBAR and we the people keep voting for these same complicit murderers. We The people are hypocritical and are as much to blame.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> While me and the Lord have it worked out for my eternal salvation, Mrs Slippy would never allow me any "pulpit time"...she fears that in my passion, a "sumbitch" or "mutha-wanker" might just sneak out my big mouth during my "preaching"...if you know what I mean.


Try podcasting, sometime. It's hard to concentrate on thoughts while actively censoring ones' mouth.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

When you have illegal immigrants protesting in Spanish under the Mexican Flag insisting we accept more whilst calling us every vile name in the book in Spanish, we need a course correction.


----------



## texfrog85 (Jul 11, 2016)

Especially when they have a wall on southern side of their border. Thats a head scratcher.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

texfrog85 said:


> Especially when they have a wall on southern side of their border. Thats a head scratcher.


No headscratcher at all, proves intent if you ask me.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Slippy said:


> While me and the Lord have it worked out for my eternal salvation, Mrs Slippy would never allow me any "pulpit time"...she fears that in my passion, a "sumbitch" or "mutha-wanker" might just sneak out my big mouth during my "preaching"...if you know what I mean.


Mrs. Slippy fears you will rub snakes together and throw them at everybody!!


----------



## BollT (Jul 17, 2016)

You have to pay taxes in Canada and Europe. Welfare is what is bringing all these people here. You don't even need a wall, just say everybody will be taxed at 15% and if not a U.S. Citizen, you pay for school, medical, roads and all government services. No babies will be paid for, PERIOD! They will run for the border.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I can hear it now, "Slippy, you Cain't do that? 'Merica was built on immigration!
> 
> Well, let me explain.
> 
> ...


...somehow I see "gun laws make people safer" in this arguement.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Denton said:


> Problem is, Americans have forgotten how to procreate. Like all Western, socialist countries, we've become to selfish to be bothered with rearing offspring.
> 
> Immigration is not a bad thing if it is controlled. What we have is uncontrolled immigration and it is this way for a purpose. It is an agenda. Those behind the agenda should be used as ornaments with which to decorate the cherry tree limbs and lamp posts throughout D.C.


I tried to do my part. 4 kids and 8 grandchildren and counting.

Baby boomers have been and are retiring and there aren't enough Americans entering in the job market to continue to pay for Social Security, medicare and medicaid. Even if all our unemployed were to suddenly get jobs, there are too many retiring to keep up. We created this problem by killing over 58 million babies through women's rights.

52 million from 1973 to 2012 averaging 25 abortions for every 100 live births in the USA. I had no idea the percentage was this high! 
http://www.nrlc.org/uploads/factsheets/FS01AbortionintheUS.pdf

even CNN gives abysmal numbers. 
Abortion Fast Facts - CNN.com

The CDC makes you do A LOT of digging to find all the data. 
Abortion | Data and Statistics | Reproductive Health | CDC

58,586,256 million through 2015

58 million people who would be in the job market today or about to enter it, are not here. We created the vacuum.
Yes we need to thoroughly screen immigrants but, we need immigrants nevertheless.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I've learned a lot reading this thread.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> ...somehow I see "gun laws make people safer" in this arguement.


Sorry Jak,

no hablo espanal, please explain. :vs_worry:


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Sorry Jak,
> 
> no hablo espanal, please explain. :vs_worry:


To me, "If you make illegals illegal then there wont be any illegals" sounds like "If you make guns illegal then criminals wont be able to get guns."

Illegals are not coming through the border "just at check points", and they aren't "only hopping the fence".

We can close the border all we want, but unless we have a magic deathray that detects illegals attempting to cross the borders there is ALWAYS going to be an illegal immigration issue.

We cannot stop all the visas. Between student visas, tourist visas, and business visas, there are too many moral, ethical, and commercial concerns to be able to even place a breif moratorium on all visas. Because of these concerns, there is always the opportunity for overstayed visas.

We cannot build a wall in the ocean. even if we could, people would still find a way to reach the shores. Ships cannot stop their crew from jumping overboard and swimming to shore, or just not getting back on the boat when its time to leave.

Also, Welfare abuse is not really an "illegal" problem, its an "American" problem. Americans are riding the system, leaving jobs open for hard working illegals to fill. Illegals are, mostly, not stealing jobs from hard working Americans, or riding the system themselves in a statistically significant proportion.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh well


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> "If you make guns illegal then criminals wont be able to get guns."


Criminals don't care whether guns are illegal or not.....if they can get their hands on them (and they will), they'll have them. Legalities don't matter to criminals - that's why they're called, _criminals!_

Look at drugs as an example. They're illegal and yet drug pushers don't have problems getting access to them and selling them.



> Illegals are not coming through the border "just at check points", and they aren't "only hopping the fence".
> 
> We can close the border all we want, but unless we have a magic deathray that detects illegals attempting to cross the borders there is ALWAYS going to be an illegal immigration issue.
> 
> ...


It's true that we can't stop them 100%, BUT having a wall will make it harder for them.

Americans who hire illegals must also be heavily penalized to discourage hiring of illegals. 
If illegals know that they'll have a hard time entering, and have a very hard time finding jobs......who'd want to come?



> Also, Welfare abuse is not really an "illegal" problem, its an "American" problem. Americans are riding the system, leaving jobs open for hard working illegals to fill. Illegals are, mostly, not stealing jobs from hard working Americans, or riding the system themselves in a statistically significant proportion.


Illegals are still stealing jobs!

True that there are Americans who abuse the system, but that's irrelevant! That's another problem.
We're talking about illegals.

There are also working Americans - and working *legal immigrants* - who are qualified only to menial, or blue-collar jobs. A lot of these folks are working minimum-pay jobs for whatever reasons they may have. Some are working their way through school.
A lot of Americans and *LEGAL* immigrants need two or three jobs - especially when full-time jobs are harder to come by.

The illegals are stealing from these folks! And they don't pay tax to boot since everything is under the table. 
Imagine how much tax is lost due to this!

Illegals are therefore not only stealing jobs, but also encouraging, and adding to the corruption. 
It's the host country - and its citizens - that loses.

You have to protect the jobs for the citizens and legal immigrants.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

In my perfect world, the illegal immigration problem would be solved....the jobs they typically take would become available....the people living off welfare would be offered the jobs....if the result is..."I ain't doin' dat"....my answer would be..."Good luck... all your benefits just went out the window"

I do nasty, dirty work every day to pay my bills. Others can do the same.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

charito said:


> Criminals don't care whether guns are illegal or not.....if they can get their hands on them (and they will), they'll have them. Legalities don't matter to criminals - that's why they're called, _criminals!_
> 
> Look at drugs as an example. They're illegal and yet drug pushers don't have problems getting access to them and selling them.
> 
> ...


Thank you for proving every point I made.

Just FYI, It is ILLEGAL to hire illegals. Punishments include heavy fines and revocation of business license. How many jobs are still out there for illegals?

It is ILLEGAL to opperate a business without a license, How many illegals have started their own businesses and hire other illegals?

It is ILLEGAL to be an illegal (funny that) How many illegals are there here?

By the way, I, personally, know more CITIZENS who work "under the table" than illegals, even living here in San Antonio. No, my personal exposure to the population does not qualify as a scientific representative sample base, but it is what it is.

Personally I have worked in 5 fields in my life, food service, Ranching, military(infantry), military (Medical), and security. I have always earned a living wage sufficient to support myself while working (I did spend time homeless) I was not "qualified" for any of the positions I worked when I gained employment. My point is that everyone is "qualified" for a whole lot more than they think they are.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Thank you for proving every point I made.
> 
> Just FYI, It is ILLEGAL to hire illegals. Punishments include heavy fines and revocation of business license. How many jobs are still out there for illegals?
> 
> ...


People keep talking about adding more laws. There are more than enough laws on the books to cover any issue there is up to this point. The problem is that it is now PC to ignore the law when and where it doesn't suit your opinion. Hence, many laws already in place are ignored and people pretend they don't exist.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Just FYI, It is ILLEGAL to hire illegals. Punishments include heavy fines and revocation of business license. How many jobs are still out there for illegals?
> 
> It is ILLEGAL to opperate a business without a license, How many illegals have started their own businesses and hire other illegals?


Same with immigration - how could've San Bernardino terrorist wife managed to come in?
*Something is wrong with the system.*

That proves Trump's point. You've got to know what's going on. You can't fix something without knowing where the problems lie.



> By the way, I, personally, know more CITIZENS who work "under the table" than illegals, even living here in San Antonio. No, my personal exposure to the population does not qualify as a scientific representative sample base, but it is what it is.
> 
> Personally I have worked in 5 fields in my life, food service, Ranching, military(infantry), military (Medical), and security. I have always earned a living wage sufficient to support myself while working (I did spend time homeless) I was not "qualified" for any of the positions I worked when I gained employment. My point is that everyone is "qualified" for a whole lot more than they think they are.


That's another story. I'm not saying there are no citizens trying to ride the system. It's bad enough that there are citizens who abuse the system. But why add to it with the illegals as well?


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Thank you for proving every point I made.
> 
> Just FYI, It is ILLEGAL to hire illegals. Punishments include heavy fines and revocation of business license. How many jobs are still out there for illegals?
> 
> ...


Jak, you're proving part of the original argument that the government itself is part of the problem here. You site the penalties for violating the existing laws, yet those penalties are RARELY ever enforced. As we just saw, yet again, w/ Hillary's email scandal "investigation", the actual law itself is meaningless to the current "ruling class". They just do what they want, and when caught the government just ignores the law since they are so busy ignoring it themselves. If those existing penalties were simply used (IE: the law was actually enforced and violators were punished) much of the illegal immigration problem would be solved. But they are an important funding source and voting base for one side, and tool for the other. So they stay.

I find it funny how blatant the Feds can be on this. When the Feds want something that is CLEARLY a States-Rights issue forcing (like a change in drinking age to a uniform 21), they threaten the "big stick" of funding removal. Ask Wisconsin how it felt to try and hang onto a drinking age of 18? Suddenly it was "OK, we'll keep taxing you, but mo more "Federal" highway funds" to you." Don't want to allow pervert boys in the girls room/locker room? Then we'll withhold "Federal" education funds. We've seen it over and over.

But if a state wants to violate current Federal law, and it's a law that the current Administration doesn't like, no worries! We've seen this w/ "Sanctuary Cities", "Weed stores, etc. Under Bush, the Feds would raid (ask California) Medical Weed Stores, under Obama, not so much. Yes there were a few, but I think it's totally stopped now. Just proves that the system is broken. Lady Liberty is only blind now NOT because of the blindfold, but because she's only looking at the "Party playbook" for whatever party is in control at the moment.

Forgot to add...
RE your quote "By the way, I, personally, know more CITIZENS who work "under the table" than illegals, even living here in San Antonio."

It's VERY different here in the Democratik People's Republik of Hellinois. At least in Northern Illinois. I have known of few teenagers/young adults that worked "under the table" (mostly as waitresses, dishwashers, etc), but very few. However, the majority of Hispanics that I have met over my lifetime here (yes, the majority) were illegal. "No way!" you may say. "It's not possible that the MAJORITY are illegal!" I'm not saying that he majority of Hispanics living here are illegal, just that the majority of the ones I have met were. I live in a very multi-ethnic neighborhood (white, black, hispanic), and most of my hispanic neighbors either are illegal, or have people living in their homes that are illegal. Hell, they don't even bother to hide it or lie about it. My neighbor is legal, and was married to a nice gentleman that was a retired Chicago cop. He died (heart attack) a year after they moved in, so my wife and I look in on her and help her with things (she's useless when it comes to repairs, etc). She's been a legal resident for 30 years, but her English is for crap since she hardly ever communicated w/ people that aren't Spanish speaking. She tells us about all the neighbors, who is who, who's legal/illegal, who will "go home" as she puts it as soon as something happens, etc. I have no reason do doubt her when she tells me that "so-and-so" is illegal.

On top of that experience, I worked for 5 years at a Temp agency running their office computer network for (at the time) all 5 offices (4 in Illinois, 1 in Wisconsin). Being a small office, we all learned how to do pretty much everyone's job to cover for illness. After a change in ownershop shortly after I started there (unrelated to me) the new owner insisted on cracking down on employing illegals. One of the things I had to do was verify IDs from that point forward, for all workers. The SSA had (this was before "e-verify") a phone # where you could call in and give them the name and SSN, and all they would do is tell you if the information you provided matched the SSA database. If it did, they could be employed. If not, they could not be employed. I cannot even begin to count the # of fake Social Security cards, Resident Alien cards (I-551), etc that I saw. Well over half (from the hispanics) of them were false, and most were VERY poor fakes. When we would reject them, they honestly looked surprised because NO ONE rejected them (even knowing they were fake). By the time I left there the company had developed a reputation "in the community" of verifying IDs, and not employing illegals. As a result, the number of them that came in each day toi apply became less and less. I left there over 15 years ago, so I have no idea what they are like now.

It's this personal experience that gives me the belief that simply *enforcing* the existing laws will have a major impact on the problem. When you remove the ability of illegals to find easy work, many won't come here. Some will obviously, and there will always be people willing to risk it for the cheap labor. Just like laws against murder, theft, etc won't stop all criminals. So you punish those that do offend, and may more will simply not try it. I can only speak for myself, but I can say 100% that there are things I would like to do/try that I do not do, simply because I do not want to go to jail. I have a family to support and protect, and I cannot do that from prison.

Things I'd like to see (in no specific order)...
1) Enforce current laws vigorously.
2) Feds like to threaten to withhold money, so use that tactic on states that allow illegals access to tax-payer funded services and "in-state" tuition at schools, welfare access, etc, or proclaim themselves "Sanctuary States" or allow "Sanctuary Cities". States like Commiefornia will go (even more) bankrupt w/o Federal $$$. Keep the pressure on until they change their idiot local laws. and ZERO federal bailouts for them.
3) Build a damn wall and do whatever we can to secure the borders.
4) I believe this will lead many illegals to "self-deport". Those that don't, when found, should be deported immediately. No need to "hunt and round up".
5) Repeat offenders get deported to "Atlantis". If they can manage to swim back, they MAY get a second chance.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

The giveaway of Clinton's forthcoming destruction of the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA was allowing, and encouraging her running mate to open his VP nomination acceptance speech in SPANISH!!! Are you freaking kidding me??!!

ENGLISH is the OFFICIAL language of our country. Use it, or LEAVE!


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

SittingElf said:


> The giveaway of Clinton's forthcoming destruction of the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA was allowing, and encouraging her running mate to open his VP nomination acceptance speech in SPANISH!!! Are you freaking kidding me??!!
> 
> ENGLISH is the OFFICIAL language of our country. Use it, or LEAVE!


Actually, it's not. It *should be!* But sadly it's not.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Egyas said:


> Actually, it's not. It *should be!* But sadly it's not.


Holy crap! You're right, and I didn't know it, but should!

From Wickipedia:

The most common language in the United States is known as American English. However, no _official language_ exists at the federal level. There have been several proposals to make English the national language in amendments to immigration reform bills,[SUP][4][/SUP][SUP][5][/SUP] but none of these bills have become law with the amendment intact. The situation is quite varied at the state and territorial levels, with some states mirroring the federal policy of adopting no official language in a _de jure_ capacity, others adopting English alone, others officially adopting English as well as local languages, and still others adopting a policy of _de facto_ bilingualism.

Well.... THAT needs to change!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Trump: New Muslim Ban Plan an 'Expansion' and on the opposite side http://www.newsmax.com/Newsfront/illegal-immigration-backlog-pending-cases/2016/07/25/id/740327/


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Egyas said:


> Actually, it's not. It *should be!* But sadly it's not.


Actually It is, while it may not be recognized federally, it is the language of all 50 states. It is also illegal to speak in foreign languages in your places of business outside translation for people not capable of speaking English.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Egyas said:


> Jak, you're proving part of the original argument that the government itself is part of the problem here. You site the penalties for violating the existing laws, yet those penalties are RARELY ever enforced.
> 
> And THAT is the point here. We have the laws. We just do not enforce them.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

charito said:


> Same with immigration - how could've San Bernardino terrorist wife managed to come in?
> *Something is wrong with the system.*
> 
> That proves Trump's point. You've got to know what's going on. You can't fix something without knowing where the problems lie.
> ...


Knowing the problem is the first step to fixing it.

End Welfare and see what happens in this country.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Knowing the problem is the first step to fixing it.
> 
> *End Welfare and see what happens in this country.*


_If we can afford to send aid to foreign countries - we definitely should be able to help our own people when they experience a rough patch._ After all, charity begins at home!

Ending welfare just so to discourage would-be immigrants, is punishing law-abiding, productive folks. 
It's the same as saying, take away all firearms (just because there are those who use guns for criminal activities).

Welfare is there for a reason.

There are *tax-paying citizens who genuinely need some boost at some point in their lives, so I don't begrudge having welfare. But it shouldn't be abused. It's the abuse, that's the problem. There has to be a better way to weed out the abuses.*


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

End welfare for non-citizens. Can't make it here? Go home.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Actually It is, while it may not be recognized federally, it is the language of all 50 states. It is also illegal to speak in foreign languages in your places of business outside translation for people not capable of speaking English.


It is the common language, yes. Although some states, like Commiefornia, are rapidly approaching the tipping point.

As to your second point, I challenge you to find that as a federal statute. I know that here in Hellinois, there are several business in my own town where the owners do not speak English. Most are Spanish speakers, and if you don't speak Spanish you can't communicate there. There is even a single Chinese place I love where they only speak Mandarin. Fortunately, the few times I have been there I went w/ a co-worker that was from China, and he translated for me. Also, there is a Polish deli I love to visit when I'm in the west 'burbs, but my lack of Polish annoys them. They have to hunt down the ONE person on the day shift that speaks English. lol

If there is a law that says they an't so this, I have never heard of it, and it is certainly not enforced. But again, I challenge you to find the statute.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

charito said:


> _If we can afford to send aid to foreign countries - we definitely should be able to help our own people when they experience a rough patch._ After all, charity begins at home!
> 
> Ending welfare just so to discourage would-be immigrants, is punishing law-abiding, productive folks.
> It's the same as saying, take away all firearms (just because there are those who use guns for criminal activities).
> ...


*

First off, if you need welfare, you are NOT productive. Sorry not sorry. Being productive begins at the point where you give to the community more than you take. Needing tax dollars to pay for your food, rent, gas etc. is an automatic disqualifier. (of course, previously agreed upon, contracted benefits for service to the country or state do not fall into this category as they were EARNED)

You are clearly either on welfare or simply ignorant to how welfare works.

Welfare does not help anyone, and IS NOT CHARITY. It is a state mandated tax to keep those in low income areas from improving themselves. People can make just a little more on welfare than they can at an entry level job, but if they get a full time minimum wage job they lose their benifits completely instead of having them garnished to match the income they would have been receiving. There is no incentive to ever get off of welfare. It is intentionally difficult for persons to escape the system once they are in it.

Our current system needs to be abolished and burned to the ground.

Start over completely, or just leave it be. If someone in YOUR community needs help, it is YOU who should be taking care of them. Not the people in other communities or states, and DEFINITELY not the government.*


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Egyas said:


> It is the common language, yes. Although some states, like Commiefornia, are rapidly approaching the tipping point.
> 
> As to your second point, I challenge you to find that as a federal statute. I know that here in Hellinois, there are several business in my own town where the owners do not speak English. Most are Spanish speakers, and if you don't speak Spanish you can't communicate there. There is even a single Chinese place I love where they only speak Mandarin. Fortunately, the few times I have been there I went w/ a co-worker that was from China, and he translated for me. Also, there is a Polish deli I love to visit when I'm in the west 'burbs, but my lack of Polish annoys them. They have to hunt down the ONE person on the day shift that speaks English. lol
> 
> If there is a law that says they an't so this, I have never heard of it, and it is certainly not enforced. But again, I challenge you to find the statute.


It is enforced, but it is watered down.

I would have to:
1. Feel offended by them speaking another language.
2. File a harassment suit/press charges.
3. Provide proof of the activity.
4. Provide proof that the activity was offensive and harassing.
5. Win in court.

It is one of those little known laws that all 50 states have, burried in each of their penal and civil codes. Kind of like proselytization. It is illegal to attempt to spread your religion in a place of business that is a.) not under your ownership b.) not a church or like religious establishment.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Great! More people to come in and suck off the American teat.

And of course...fly the flag of their home country during the protests they will attend because they aren't getting enough free stuff.

I can't wait until Obowel is out.....



> Obama to Expand U.S. Refugee Program


Obama to Expand U.S. Refugee Program | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Kolacky (Jul 26, 2016)

Build the wall on borders with land mines this side of the wall. Sure you can come over! Buzzard bait. 
A whole makeover of the welfare system. Which would lead to hires of all kinds of people who can do office work. Even hunt and peck until they pass the typing class given. (Every place has training. Why not typing too?) Revamp the system, get rid of the albatrosses. The serial leaches. If you are on welfare, you can do city clean up, mow grass, etc. If you are physically unable to do that work, then you can do other work. (see above). If you are purposefully incompetent, you don't get benefits. Period. No more free rides. No more free health care. No more free housing. It astounds me how many young people (under 30) that are on welfare. Able bodied people. Lazy people.

As for meth addicts, put them all in a compound together. Let them smoke to their hearts' content then burn the bodies. They made their choice. Sorry it was the wrong one, but why should my family be threatened by people who chose badly and now can't help themselves? Harsh? You bet. Who's gonna pay for the rehab, otherwise? I'm sick of paying for everyone else and having little to live on myself. Time to blow out the chaff.

Sorry, I do get cranked up about these issues. Grr.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Kolacky said:


> Build the wall on borders with land mines this side of the wall. Sure you can come over! Buzzard bait.
> A whole makeover of the welfare system. Which would lead to hires of all kinds of people who can do office work. Even hunt and peck until they pass the typing class given. (Every place has training. Why not typing too?) Revamp the system, get rid of the albatrosses. The serial leaches. If you are on welfare, you can do city clean up, mow grass, etc. If you are physically unable to do that work, then you can do other work. (see above). If you are purposefully incompetent, you don't get benefits. Period. No more free rides. No more free health care. No more free housing. It astounds me how many young people (under 30) that are on welfare. Able bodied people. Lazy people.
> 
> As for meth addicts, put them all in a compound together. Let them smoke to their hearts' content then burn the bodies. They made their choice. Sorry it was the wrong one, but why should my family be threatened by people who chose badly and now can't help themselves? Harsh? You bet. Who's gonna pay for the rehab, otherwise? I'm sick of paying for everyone else and having little to live on myself. Time to blow out the chaff.
> ...


And though I agree with some of the stuff the ACLU does, there ought to be a "don't be ridiculous" clause in their mission statement somewhere.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kolacky said:


> Build the wall on borders with land mines this side of the wall. Sure you can come over! Buzzard bait.
> A whole makeover of the welfare system. Which would lead to hires of all kinds of people who can do office work. Even hunt and peck until they pass the typing class given. (Every place has training. Why not typing too?) Revamp the system, get rid of the albatrosses. The serial leaches. If you are on welfare, you can do city clean up, mow grass, etc. If you are physically unable to do that work, then you can do other work. (see above). If you are purposefully incompetent, you don't get benefits. Period. No more free rides. No more free health care. No more free housing. It astounds me how many young people (under 30) that are on welfare. Able bodied people. Lazy people.
> 
> As for meth addicts, put them all in a compound together. Let them smoke to their hearts' content then burn the bodies. They made their choice. Sorry it was the wrong one, but why should my family be threatened by people who chose badly and now can't help themselves? Harsh? You bet. Who's gonna pay for the rehab, otherwise? I'm sick of paying for everyone else and having little to live on myself. Time to blow out the chaff.
> ...


I'm tired of people making vague posts such as this one. I can't figure out where Kolacky stands on the issues! :vs_worry:

:vs_laugh:


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> First off, if you need welfare, you are NOT productive. Sorry not sorry. Being productive begins at the point where you give to the community more than you take. Needing tax dollars to pay for your food, rent, gas etc. is an automatic disqualifier. (of course, previously agreed upon, contracted benefits for service to the country or state do not fall into this category as they were EARNED)
> 
> You are clearly either on welfare or simply ignorant to how welfare works.
> 
> ...


I didn't say people on welfare are productive. But that being said, people who were productive and had for some reasons beyond their control had ended up needing financial assistance, is not an abuse to the system! Our tax also goes to cover welfare assistance. It's like an insurance coverage I suppose - you pay the premium (tax).

No, it's not a charity.......but I pointed out that we send foreign aid to poor countries, (which can be described as charity). If we can afford to be magnanimous to those foreign people....why can't we with our own citizens, especially when they were paying taxes too?

What about people who cannot get any jobs? Like the mentally retarded? the disabled? 
If for some reason you suddenly find yourself unable to get a job after being laid off - do you have any problems with helping them out?

Like I've said, welfare is there for a reason. Just like bankruptcy laws are there for a reason! 
To provide a safety net!

You see it as keeping low-income people from improving themselves (that is true for those who abuse the system, and those who grew up being raised by people who abuse the system - they tend to have the same mentality).......but I also see that it has an encouraging effect too. Citizens who know they're looked after should disaster befall them are more likely to feel secured in that knowledge. *Morale* is likely to be high.

High morale will translate to high productivity!

If welfare has such a deterrent effect, how come majority of the citizens are productive? How come there are people who get welfare, and eventually get off welfare? Not all people remain on welfare, you know.

How come we see so many people who'd come a long way from earning minimum wage if the welfare system is a deterrent to improvement? How many successful people we know today never experienced collecting welfare?

_No, there is no incentive to get off welfare *because a corrupt welfare recipient usually has a job that pays under the table! * That's why! They're collecting welfare at the same time they're secretly earning income, too! _

People who pay under the table are enabling this fraudulent practice, not to mention they're also benefiting from it! Make the fine so stiff along with a mandatory prison sentence to go with it for those who employ under the table. If no one is willing to employ people under the table, these welfare recipients are most likely to get off welfare, since it's hard to survive on welfare alone.

Clearly, there is so much abuse and corruption. The welfare system needs an overhaul.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

@charito - there is no clause in the constitution that allows for the welfare state or giving money to other nations.

We are so far off the right path we no longer realize how lost we are.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Denton said:


> @charito - there is no clause in the constitution that allows for the welfare state or giving money to other nations.
> 
> We are so far off the right path we no longer realize how lost we are.


I had to take a pause and ponder......and I agree. It's so easy to loose sight of things now. 
Welfare State is what leads us down the path to socialism.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Kolacky said:


> Build the wall on borders with land mines this side of the wall. Sure you can come over! Buzzard bait.
> A whole makeover of the welfare system. Which would lead to hires of all kinds of people who can do office work. Even hunt and peck until they pass the typing class given. (Every place has training. Why not typing too?) Revamp the system, get rid of the albatrosses. The serial leaches. If you are on welfare, you can do city clean up, mow grass, etc. If you are physically unable to do that work, then you can do other work. (see above). If you are purposefully incompetent, you don't get benefits. Period. No more free rides. No more free health care. No more free housing. It astounds me how many young people (under 30) that are on welfare. Able bodied people. Lazy people.
> 
> As for meth addicts, put them all in a compound together. Let them smoke to their hearts' content then burn the bodies. They made their choice. Sorry it was the wrong one, but why should my family be threatened by people who chose badly and now can't help themselves? Harsh? You bet. Who's gonna pay for the rehab, otherwise? I'm sick of paying for everyone else and having little to live on myself. Time to blow out the chaff.
> ...


Say what? Which 4 threads are you responding to with this post ........ please advise, just for clarity.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kolacky done gone crazy...


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

charito said:


> I didn't say people on welfare are productive. But that being said, people who were productive and had for some reasons beyond their control had ended up needing financial assistance, is not an abuse to the system! Our tax also goes to cover welfare assistance. It's like an insurance coverage I suppose - you pay the premium (tax).
> 
> No, it's not a charity.......but I pointed out that we send foreign aid to poor countries, (which can be described as charity). If we can afford to be magnanimous to those foreign people....why can't we with our own citizens, especially when they were paying taxes too?
> 
> ...


You did not give a "reason" for welfare to exist. Only mentioned people not being able to get jobs, the handicapped, and some jibberish about me losing my job.

If you tattoo your face, have Zero marketable skills, refuse to get educated or trained, refuse to work the millions of available jobs because they are beneath you etc. that is your problem, not the Taxpayers.

Aid (not restitution) paid to other countries is not even comparable to to amount of welfare paid each year, like less than 10%. Affording one is not the same as being able to afford the other.

The handicapped are a protected class. They literally get any job they apply for that they can possibly perform with no questions asked. Even jobs they might not be qualified for because employers want tax deductions associated with hiring them, and because they fear lawsuits for descrimination.

The majority of citizens are not on welfare because the majority of citizens either go to college and get good jobs, or get training and get good jobs, or work hard to earn good jobs, ALL of which pay more than welfare. Also, the majority of citizens amazingly do not want to leach off the American people and understand that they are, in fact, the ones paying for the ungrateful cum dumpsters.

No, the welfare receipients do not have jobs under the table. They have multiple children. They get more money FROM WELFARE than working any job minimum wage or a little better.

The ONLY part of your response with any actual validity was the end where you stated that the system is corrupt and needs an overhaul.

The Government wants people on welfare. Why? Because people who don't have to go to work, have time to riot and protest. They can get in the media's eye and make people think that there are significantly more people who hold the opinions forcefed upon the unwashed than really exists. A minor minority is running this country because they aren't afraid of being late to work.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> It is enforced, but it is watered down.
> 
> I would have to:
> 1. Feel offended by them speaking another language.
> ...


Respectfully, I believe you are incorrect. You have still failed to supply the statute that supports this supposed law.

However, here's something that hurts your point. As of at least 2014, the Feds were still suing companies for requiring that the employees be able to speak English. If there was really a "law" as you claim, in "all 50 states" that mandates English at work, or at least the ability to speak it, it would be rather difficult for the Feds to sue companies for doing just that.

Federal Gov?t Sues Wisconsin Company, Says English-Language Requirement is 'Discrimination'


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Egyas said:


> Respectfully, I believe you are incorrect. You have still failed to supply the statute that supports this supposed law.
> 
> However, here's something that hurts your point. As of at least 2014, the Feds were still suing companies for requiring that the employees be able to speak English. If there was really a "law" as you claim, in "all 50 states" that mandates English at work, or at least the ability to speak it, it would be rather difficult for the Feds to sue companies for doing just that.
> 
> Federal Gov?t Sues Wisconsin Company, Says English-Language Requirement is 'Discrimination'


Really? It would be hard?

Right now, at this very moment, the Government of California has, in office, persons who believe that it is not already a crime to sell a gun to a felon, or for a felon to possess a gun.

In this country you can sue, and win, for McDonalds not telling you that coffee is hot.

You can sue, and win, against winebago for crashing your RV if you claim you believed that cruise control is auto pilot.

How many lawsuits have there been, how many precedents have been set of citizens or special interests groups suing over conditions that have existed for generations.

Everything I am seeing on this lawsuit indicates it will end in dismissal. Also, it is about making speaking English a requirement for being hired, not about speaking English in the workplace.

I am not going to pull up each states laws to evidence my point. Research it yourself.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I think we can all agree that this system can not support itself and will fall. So be it.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> You did not give a "reason" for welfare to exist. Only mentioned people not being able to get jobs, the handicapped, and some jibberish about me losing my job.
> 
> If you tattoo your face, have Zero marketable skills, refuse to get educated or trained, refuse to work the millions of available jobs because they are beneath you etc. that is your problem, not the Taxpayers.
> 
> ...


Though we look at it from varying angles......at least we agree on the last statement.

That's all we want to see (I assume) - that the broken system gets drastically over-hauled. 
I don't know if it ever will get scrapped without having war in our hands (we might have gone too far down that road already), but I'm with you feeling frustrated and angry about it.

We have the same problems where I live. And according to a newspaper expose', Muslims with multiple wives are said to be accomodated by our system and are skating around the system. Our government had explained that all adults living in the same household can claim welfare independently! 4 wives plus many children in the family, multiply that amount of welfare and child benefits (which the government just increased), so many thousand times! 
How can we ever sustain all that?

It's bad enough that the seams are splitting from all the abuses of welfare, and here's Hillary (and our own government), bent on bringing in more to add to the problem!

We're stuck too with the same government that brings them in! I think we're doomed here. 
Not only is the climate so predominantly liberal (that we don't even have real conservative politicians anymore).....they're also importing voters to keep them in power forever.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

charito said:


> Though we look at it from varying angles......at least we agree on the last statement.
> 
> That's all we want to see (I assume) - that the broken system gets fixed.
> I don't know if it ever will get scrapped without having war in our hands (we might have gone too far down that road already), but I'm with you feeling frustrated and angry about it.
> ...


This isn't new. Mormons have been doing this for generations.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> This isn't new. Mormons have been doing this for generations.


I don't know much about Mormons, if they're corrupting the system like other groups do. I haven't heard much about them. What few Mormons I know hold jobs, or businesses. They aren't on welfare.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

there is an entire TV show based around them called Sister Wives"

They (this particular denomination of mormons) are polygamists.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Really? It would be hard?
> 
> Right now, at this very moment, the Government of California has, in office, persons who believe that it is not already a crime to sell a gun to a felon, or for a felon to possess a gun.
> 
> ...


Jak, nice tirade, but you fail to hit the point again. Yes, frivolous lawsuits abound, but again you fail on the facts.

The McDonald's lawsuit you mention wasn't because the customer didn't know the coffee was hot, it's because it was super-heated. The temperature of that coffee at that time was hot enough that it melted her nylons when the coffee spilled. This is beyond the drinkable temperature range of coffee, and beyond the temperature that a reasonable person could expect coffee sold for immediate consumption to be. Had she tried to drink it, and not spilled it, it would have scalded her throat badly. That's the reason she won that lawsuit.

As to the laws we were discussing, you are the one that affirms that something "is that way in all 50 states", so the onus is on you to prove your point. I don't have to do research to prove YOUR point for you. I worked in the employment field here in Hellinois for 5 years actually helping to send people to work in addition to my IT duties (worked for a temp agency running the network, but since it was a small office we are all cross trained on the day-to-day operations). We had offices in Hellinois and Wisconsin, and I can tell you from personal experience that we never ran into such a "law" as you mention it here in Hellinois. In fact, I can tell you that there were several companies where the later shifts didn't have a single person on duty that spoke English (3rd shift factory around these parts was heavily Hispanic).

Now, do I doubt that SOME states may have such a law? No I don't. But the FEDS certainly do not. Personally, I have not heard of a single state that has a law REQUIRING English to be spoken in business as you claim.

Personally, I'd *LOVE]/b] it if it were true. I personally support English as the official LEGAL language of the Unites States, and I believe that ALL immigrants (permanent and temporary) should be able to pass a proficiency test to prove they can read and write in English. I want all governmental records, forms, etc, to be printed in English only. I just want our discussion to be factually accurate, and not spout inaccuracy such as "All 50 states have laws that say XYZ."



Jakthesoldier said:



Everything I am seeing on this lawsuit indicates it will end in dismissal. Also, it is about making speaking English a requirement for being hired, not about speaking English in the workplace.

Click to expand...

Ok, let's be real here. You said in your earlier post that, and I quote...
"It is also illegal to speak in foreign languages in your places of business outside translation for people not capable of speaking English."

Ok, given that you claim it is illegal to "speak in foreign languages in your places of business outside translation for people not capable of speaking English." then you must be able to speak English. If you must be able to speak English, then requiring that all hires be able to speak English would be a legal requirement! There is no way you can be sues by a governmental agency can sue you for doing what they supposedly (according to you) require you to do. lol This is just simple reasoning. In fact, according to the American Bar Association, the EEOC in 2014 alone filed 443 charges against employers for "English Only" policies. Again, looking at your quote above, the laws you claim to exist that supposedly make it "illegal to speak in foreign languages in your places of business outside translation for people not capable of speaking English." violate EEOC and Federal policy...
(source = Are English-Only Policies in the Workplace Discriminatory of National Origin? | Civil Rights Litigation | ABA Section of Litigation)




The EEOC's Position on English-Only Policies
The EEOC recognizes that "the primary language of an individual is often an essential national origin characteristic." 29 C.F.R. §1606.7(a). In scrutinizing English-only policies, the EEOC creates two separate categories. The first category consists of English-only policies that prohibit employees from speaking their native language at all times. The EEOC finds that this category of English-only policies can "disadvantage an individual's employment opportunities on the basis of national origin" and "could result in a discriminatory working environment." Id. For this reason, the EEOC presumes that such policies violate Title VII.

The second category of English-only policies are those that require employees to speak only English at certain times. 29 C.F.R. § 1606.7(b). According to the EEOC, such policies are permissible as long as they are justified by "business necessity." Id. The regulation does not define the term business necessity, but the EEOC's Compliance Manual explains that an English-only rule is justified by business necessity "if it is needed for an employer to operate safely or efficiently."

Click to expand...

I have provided at least Federal evidence that rebuts your claim. If you want to continue to honestly make the claim that such a law exists "in all 50 states", then the ball is in your court to prove this. As you said, "I will not do your research for you". lol*


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Egyas said:


> Jak, nice tirade, but you fail to hit the point again. Yes, frivolous lawsuits abound, but again you fail on the facts.
> 
> I have provided at least Federal evidence that rebuts your claim. If you want to continue to honestly make the claim that such a law exists "in all 50 states", then the ball is in your court to prove this. As you said, "I will not do your research for you". lol


No, the ball is in your court. this isn't tennis. I left it to you, and you may decide to do as you like.

If you want to be ignorant, you can be ignorant.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Air traffic controllers. English is a prerequisite.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> No, the ball is in your court. this isn't tennis. I left it to you, and you may decide to do as you like.
> 
> If you want to be ignorant, you can be ignorant.


I love this post. I goes so far to help prove what I was saying.
1) In debate (which is what we're supposed to be having here), the instigator has the BoP (burden of proof). You made the claim that all 50 states have this law, therefor the BoP falls on you to back that up.
2) Of the two of us, I am the only one of us that has actually provided any data (not opinion) to back up one side of the debate.
3) In your response, you completely ignore the data I posted, and fall back to an _emotonial_ arguement (a tactic I deplore) and start name calling (or in this case accusations of me being "ignorant".
4) You refuse to accept the BoP, or provide any evidence to yuor side (your opinion doesn't count as evidence), yet claim that *I* am being ignorant.

This thread has shown me one important piece of data that I had previously not known. It appears to be impossible to have respectful and honest debate/discourse with you, so I will disengage.

Lesson learned. :sad2:


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Denton said:


> Air traffic controllers. English is a prerequisite.


Agreed! I think this may be by International agreement? Thank goodness too! Can you imaging the problem if all ATC only spoke their own language?? ROFL

I would never fly internationally!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

HEY HEY HEY EVERYBODY!!!!!

Let's all just FOCUS!!!!! 

No more ********, muslimes, or anybody coming into the US for at least 10 years. Stop payments to all countries who hate us. 

Build a big ass wall on southern border. No more Visas. Deport anybody who is found to be illegal or is overstayed their visa. Eliminate welfare to illegals. The US Coast Guard and Navy secures the ocean borders.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

All I keep hearing every day is....well, Colorado is Clinton's because of the rise in Hispanics...Florida is Clinton's because of the rise of Hispanics.

If we don't win this election, all most of us will have to look forward to is memories of what was... because the only identifiable thing about the United States will be it's shape on a map.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Well facts show that the majority of hispanic voters are dumbass democrat voters...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Well facts show that the majority of hispanic voters are dumbass democrat voters...


My lead man, who is a registered Democrat, suggested the border be like the DMV between North and South Korea. "When someone makes it through the mine fields, they win a bullet."

Interestingly enough, he is for Hillary.

People make little to no sense.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It was interesting to hear today that among the DNC emails, they actively discussed that a majority of Hispanics in the U.S. have interests that are better supported by Trump and his policies than by the DNC platform. Some discussion that the DNC needed to be aware of that when addressing issues and which ones to avoid. Another, but related issues, is that the DNC knows that Common COre has failed, but they are at a loss to fix it, thus they will not even mention it let alone make it a platform issue. An issue that Trump can capitalize on.


----------



## Kolacky (Jul 26, 2016)

Sorry, People. Slippy is right. I done gone crazy. I get so cranked up about things, I tend to go off the deep end. One thing led to another... I'll keep on track next time. I have to go take my blood pressure pill now.

You all bring up such serious things to ponder and ruminate about. I like that about this site. I don't really have answers. Just gut reactions at this point. I'm verclempt.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kolacky said:


> Sorry, People. Slippy is right. I done gone crazy. I get so cranked up about things, I tend to go off the deep end. One thing led to another... I'll keep on track next time. I have to go take my blood pressure pill now.
> 
> You all bring up such serious things to ponder and ruminate about. I like that about this site. I don't really have answers. Just gut reactions at this point. I'm verclempt.


No worries my good friend Kolacky, I've been known to leave the reservation a time or 12 too! And that's SOBER!!:vs_laugh:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> My lead man, who is a registered Democrat, suggested the border be like the DMV between North and South Korea. "When someone makes it through the mine fields, they win a bullet."


I love this idea! Hey, we can make a reality TV series out of it. I might watch that.


----------



## tc556guy (Sep 9, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Unemployment goes down, abuse of the welfare system goes down, student visas are eliminated, crimes go down and the American Dream continues.


Wont happen
Foreign students studying here under visas are big bucks for the major Universities


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

tc556guy said:


> Wont happen
> Foreign students studying here under visas are big bucks for the major Universities


WOULD and SHOULD are two different things, my friend.

You want results? Slippy ga-run-tees results. You want bad situations fixed, listen to Slip. If not...baaaad thangs happen.

This, I shit you not.


----------

